# Smoking in the house? For those that do what about the smell?



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, so Im in the process of buying a house. The next question is do I smoke in it. At first thought I want to but then I obviously worry about the smell. Oh how nice it would be though to some home after work, turn on the TV and fire one up though. So theres my dilemma. 

So I ask you who here smokes in the house?

If so were there any ill effects?

How do you deal with the smell?

Is there anything I can do to neutralize it during or after smoking?

Or is it just too much hassle?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I smoke in my room, as long as I shut the door and leave my two windows open it airs out pretty quick. And there is no left over smell that I can notice. Maybe setup a "man" room, or area with ventilation that has a tv, chair and everything else you might need?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pick a room and have a small exhaust fan put in the ceiling, like in a bathroom, and/or a small window fan. The smell will be minimal.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Febreze for any fabrics, csonka do some air purifiers designed for cigar smoke, though I can't testify to how good they are. There also product like smoke away for any lingering smells.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't notice any smell, those visiting probably do but when asked they say no. most are cigars smokers so?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Its a pretty small house so one room maybe be though. I guess I could use the 3rd bedroom that will be the office/computer room. I guess I could turn it into more of a man room sort of. 

I was kinda just wanting to do it in the living room, but thats a community room so if there were any smells then anyone would notice them. doing it in a different room I guess I may as well just go outside. There is a small room on the side of the garage that I bet I can turn into a nice little smoking room. so thats definitely an option and honestly will probably end up being what I do.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I occasionally smoke in my apartment. When I do, it is once in a while so there is plenty of time for the smell to dissipate before I smoke again so it doesn't get stale or build up. I smoke with the windows open and a fan blowing it outside. The smell usually is pretty weak within a couple hours and gone in 24 hours or so. I'm also much more likely to smoke an aromatic pipe tobacco than an English tobacco, VAPer or cigar when I smoke inside so it smells pretty decent to begin with. Sometimes a scented candle seems to help. Since it isn't a regular thing, Fabreze is enough to keep my sofa and other furniture from smelling of stale smoke.

My plan for when I own my own place and am no longer renting is to dedicate a room (probably a bedroom, maybe the basement) as a smoking room/man cave/library-study. Here's what I plan to do to minimize the impact of the tobacco smoke:

-Washable paint, wood paneling or wallpaper. Nicotine can stain walls pretty badly so I want to have dark colors (such as the wood) that will disguise it, or something that will be easy to wash. Maybe the washable paint in an earth tone color would be the best bet. 

-To minimize fabrics that can hold the odors I'm thinking wood or stone tile floors instead of carpet (I think the wood would be nicer, though if I do a finished basement it might be stone), as much wood furniture as possible (bookshelves on the walls, wood tables, possibly some wood chairs) and for comfort the only upholstery will be leather (comfortable, but less likely to hold tobacco odors than fabric). 

-An exhaust fan or window fan to blow the smoke out (which one depends on the budget). Maybe a smoke eater or other air purifier, though I have my doubts as to how well they work (a good sized exhaust fan would probably work better), and maybe some scented candles (the ones marketed for men/smokers would probably be best).

-If I get really crazy about protecting the rest of the house from as much smoke as possible, I may try to seal the room off from the rest of the house. Budget version: weather stripping around the door, remove or seal off duct work between the room and the rest of the house, wall AC/heater or portable AC with heater or a separate portable heater. More involved: completely separate ventilation and HVAC system and possibly using an outside door and/or storm door.

-For comfort/entertainment: books, TV, cable, Blueray player, stereo, dart board, beer fridge, liquor cabinet, etc. If I have enough room (such as if I do the basement) maybe a pool table and bar as well.

If all that sounds like too much hassle, converting your back porch or deck (if you have one) to a sunroom should work and not be too cold in the winter (a portable AC should work in the summer). A budget version would be a covered deck (maybe screened in if bugs are too bad) with a ceiling fan and an outdoor propane heater.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I wouldn't do it unless you designate a room and add good ventilation and seal it. The smell may not be strong enough for you or other career smokers to tell, but everyone else will be able to. And unless it's sealed and ventilated, the rest of the house will smell too. 

This fall I'm going to convert part of my garage into a man cave, and will be sealing it off and adding ventilation so I can smoke inside. That's the only way I would go, personally.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

I smoke 1 - 2 cigars inside my house everyday. Our house's layout is pretty open though (see attached pics for the 2 rooms I usually smoke in, they don't have doors between the rooms so the air flows pretty well). Sometimes I'll have the ceiling fan on low, and probably 1 out of 15 times I'll have a window open but besides that I don't do anything. My wife sells Scentsy products so we have one of those wickless candles in each room in the house so that probably helps. But even when I smoke 2 cigars on one day, the next day when someone comes over they can't tell at all that I've ever smoked inside (I've asked each one because I was curious about that myself). Cigars don't stick to walls, furniture, and clothing like cigarettes do (because there are no tar and misc crud in them). Of course if you have multiple cigars going at the same time ALL the time then yeah it's going to smell more like a cigar shop. But like I said, my house floorplan is pretty open and we don't have carpet except for in the bedrooms so I'm sure that has helped.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well my Boss is very clear about this, no cigars in the house... so no smell...


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

No chance I could do it...those that don't smoke can smell it long after that cigar is done. I just visit the local cigar shop if I need to smoke inside. I dig the company anyway...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

When I do smoke in the house, I place an exhaust fan in the window, and sit right next to it and blow the smoke out.

There is still some residual odor, but this keeps it to a minimum. Luckily, the window I use is 2 feet from my main computer workstation.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jmpeace501 said:


> I smoke 1 - 2 cigars inside my house everyday. Our house's layout is pretty open though (see attached pics for the 2 rooms I usually smoke in, they don't have doors between the rooms so the air flows pretty well). Sometimes I'll have the ceiling fan on low, and probably 1 out of 15 times I'll have a window open but besides that I don't do anything. My wife sells Scentsy products so we have one of those wickless candles in each room in the house so that probably helps. But even when I smoke 2 cigars on one day, the next day when someone comes over they can't tell at all that I've ever smoked inside (I've asked each one because I was curious about that myself). Cigars don't stick to walls, furniture, and clothing like cigarettes do (because there are no tar and misc crud in them). Of course if you have multiple cigars going at the same time ALL the time then yeah it's going to smell more like a cigar shop. But like I said, my house floorplan is pretty open and we don't have carpet except for in the bedrooms so I'm sure that has helped.


I would venture to guess that without the Scentsy, you'd be able to tell. That stuff is amazing and masks everything!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Keep resale value in mind.

Houses are valued by supply and demand, and the smell of smoke will eliminate a substantial fraction of potential buyers, thus reducing demand and (likely) reducing the price you can get when you sell.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't take the smoke in my living area.

I will one day build a "man cave" when I get my house and a big back yard. It will be a mini cottage or something....I will smoke there when it is too cold outside.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dav0 said:


> When I do smoke in the house, I place an exhaust fan in the window, and sit right next to it and blow the smoke out.
> 
> There is still some residual odor, but this keeps it to a minimum. Luckily, the window I use is 2 feet from my main computer workstation.


_This!!!!!
That is my set up exactly in my sun-room!
And i have a set of sliding glass doors i close to separate me from the main living area!_:smoke:


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

My wife is half human/half blood hound with 100,000 times the sense of smell of your average human. No ventilation is sufficient. I'm building a sun room too.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

You might want to look into Lampe Berger air purifiers. You can get set up for under $100 and my friends that use them swear by them.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

joay11 said:


> My wife is half human/half blood hound with 100,000 times the sense of smell of your average human. No ventilation is sufficient. I'm building a sun room too.


We are married to the same woman !!!!!

:doh:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

joay11 said:


> My wife is half human/half blood hound with 100,000 times the sense of smell of your average human. No ventilation is sufficient. I'm building a sun room too.





Stinkdyr said:


> We are married to the same woman !!!!!
> 
> :doh:


That makes three of us!!!

One time I went outside and lit up. My wife was gone to the store and I forgot my cell phone in the house. I didn't have any place to put my stick so naturally I just walked into the house, got my phone and went back outside. Now mind you I didn't even puff it in the house. My wife got home about 2 hours later and was **sniff, sniff** honey what's that smell???

So I'm right there with the both of you!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I smoke outside almost exclusively. When I've just *got* to smoke in my house, I grab my pipe and smoke a nice smelling aromatic. Sure, it's not the same as a fine cigar, but it's a nice compromise...I get to smoke inside and it doesn't stink up the place!


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Been lurking here for a while, but this post made me actually register.

As for smoking in the house, I don't do it often but have the option. Within the last year, I have transformed our second spare room into a "man cave" I have my stereo, cds, automobile related items, humidor, flat screen, computer station, etc. in there. I also have a comfy couch and ottoman.
The wife has been very supportive of my room, even granting smoking privledges in said room. She smokes cigars occassionally also.
I like many have been working on a solution to the left over odor once the cigar is gone. So far, I bought an window exhaust fan(its reversable as well). But I have to be close to it to get any real benefit. 
Febreeze works well enough, but I only smoke in there every so often, when its so hot out or this winter when it gets so cold.

-Jason


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I smoke in my home office/man cave. I tried many of the ideas listed here and most of them help. The window fan works well but in very hot or cold weather it is working against your heating/cooling system. Here is one solution to that. It is an ait-to-air heat exchanger ventilation system.










I also use a Csonka air purifier,Welcome to Csonka.com
It does a very good job of removing all odors. But, it is an ozone generator.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Jenady said:


> ... Here is one solution to that. It is an ait-to-air heat exchanger ventilation system. ...


Very interesting! Can you post a link for that device, or a make/model number?



> I also use a Csonka air purifier,Welcome to Csonka.com It does a very good job of removing all odors. But, it is an ozone generator.


Is there a down-side to using ozone?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

aroma said:


> Keep resale value in mind.
> 
> Houses are valued by supply and demand, and the smell of smoke will eliminate a substantial fraction of potential buyers, thus reducing demand and (likely) reducing the price you can get when you sell.


This is my biggers concern. This by far is not a forever house, so I will be selling or renting it out down the road sometime. Thats why Im thinking it may just be eaiser to use the side room to the garage and turn that into a little smoking room.



bazookajoe said:


> You might want to look into Lampe Berger air purifiers. You can get set up for under $100 and my friends that use them swear by them.


Ill take a look for sure.



Jenady said:


> I also use a Csonka air purifier,Welcome to Csonka.com
> It does a very good job of removing all odors. But, it is an ozone generator.





aroma said:


> Very interesting! Can you post a link for that device, or a make/model number?
> 
> Is there a down-side to using ozone?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

aroma said:


> Is there a down-side to using ozone?


They're supposed to be bad for you if you inhale it or something. I believe you're supposed to leave it on when you're not in the room, let it do its work, then return later to shut it off.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

bc8436 said:


> They're supposed to be bad for you if you inhale it or something. I believe you're supposed to leave it on when you're not in the room, let it do its work, then return later to shut it off.


They are bad for asthmatics, so if you are planning on smoking cigars inside chances are you are not one. They leave a distinct sharp odor in the air. Sort of clean, sort of bitter. It isn't overwhelming. I use a csonka in my car and it works well, but it doesn't get rid of all the smell for a few days. My wife and daughter certainly don't complain and they claim they can't smell the cigars. But I gave a friend a ride recently and told him I smoked cigars in the car. He could faintly smell it. Then again, he is a reformed cigarette smoker and their noses tend to be a little more tuned to smoke than others.

Cigar Aficionado just reviewed this month a new 7 stage air purifier they claim beats all the others for something like $300. I took the review with a grain of salt considering that if the company isn't a paid advertiser, they probably will be. For a lot less you could try a full room hepa filter with a charcoal pre-filter.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

aroma said:


> Very interesting! Can you post a link for that device, or a make/model number?
> 
> Is there a down-side to using ozone?


It is made by Suncourt and called Airiva. The model depends on the size you buy. A search on Airiva will get you a lot of results.

There is much debate about the health effects. Small units like this are generally viewed as harmless. The UV sources for some of the really powerful units is very dangerous. I turn mine on and let it run for an hour or so while I am out of the room.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I installed 3 exhaust fans.One over the Poker table ,one over the bar ,and one in the bath room.I have a Alen A375UV Multi-Gas Air Purifier (Alen A375UV Multi-Gas HEPA Air Purifier Neutralize Bacteria, Viruses, Reduces Your Chemical Exposure ) Very Nice!!!!! And a Csonka air purifier, Cbid always have one up for auction. The gas released from Tobacco is what stinks . getting the ash out of the air isn't a big deal. After a poker game,I run my alen and Csonka, The next day the man cave will pass the wifes sniff test with flying colors.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

hmmm, ill have to take a look at cbid too then. Thing is I was really hoping to get a place with a basement. The current place Im looking at doesnt have one, but its such a good deal Im overlooking it. The basement was going to be the man cave/entertainment room. I didnt think that smoking in the basement would have affected the rest of the house too much. Especially if I had a fan or something going. 

So basically without that,if I designate a room in the house for smoking I guess I may as well just use the garage, its basically the same thing. Im think its probably best just to not smoke in the house. Ill just rough finish that room, run a cable out there and put a spare TV in there. Knew I shouldnt have gotten rid of that 3rd TV in the last move lol.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

loki993 said:


> ... I guess I may as well just use the garage, its basically the same thing. Im think its probably best just to not smoke in the house. Ill just rough finish that room, run a cable out there and put a spare TV in there. Knew I shouldnt have gotten rid of that 3rd TV in the last move lol.


Thats basically what I'm going to do. Rough-finish the back 3rd car area into a room, add a drop ceiling with a vent with an exterior fan, paint it with soem kind of odor-killing, washable paint, seal 'er up and call it good.

I see my house as a very significant investment, and I don't want to risk any devaluation by leaving a trace of smoking inside. Same reason I don't smoke in my car.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

loki993 said:


> Its a pretty small house so one room maybe be though. I guess I could use the 3rd bedroom that will be the office/computer room. I guess I could turn it into more of a man room sort of.
> 
> I was kinda just wanting to do it in the living room, but thats a community room so if there were any smells then anyone would notice them. doing it in a different room I guess I may as well just go outside. There is a small room on the side of the garage that I bet I can turn into a nice little smoking room. so thats definitely an option and honestly will probably end up being what I do.


(1) I smoke outside if the temps are over 45-50. (2) In the dead of Winter I smoke sitting next to my fireplace with a fire going and blow the smoke at the fireplace. This works perfectly. (3) I turned one of my four bedrooms into a Library / Cigar room. I installed an exhaust fan venting through the ceiling / then roof. Most exhaust fans move 80-90 cfm (cubic feet per minute), the one I installed moves 300cfm. It still isn't enough to remove all of the smell. I then used Yankee Candles to cover the smell.
I would not smoke in your house if I were you. Some fellow Puffers have said that people tell them that they cannot smell it. They are either being nice, or have no sense of smell. Most people can tell if the house has been smoked in. Or at least they notice "some sort of" smell.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thats basically what I'm going to do. Rough-finish the back 3rd car area into a room, add a drop ceiling with a vent with an exterior fan, paint it with soem kind of odor-killing, washable paint, seal 'er up and call it good.
> 
> I see my house as a very significant investment, and I don't want to risk any devaluation by leaving a trace of smoking inside. Same reason I don't smoke in my car.


Yeah, see I probably wont even go that far. Maybe and exhaust fan and a heater and call it good. Its a garage they generally smell anyway, doesnt matter to me weather its smoke or car and gas. But its also detached.

Thing is if I get the place the garage is already perfectly set up for it. Its got a little room off the the side of the main "garage" area. Kinda like a little workshop. So itll be easy.

I feel the same way about a house, plus this is just a starter place for me, I know ill be wanting something bigger down the road, so I gotta keep it as nice as I can. Hopefully if the market cooperates I can come out on top of the deal even.



Rays98GoVols said:


> (1) I smoke outside if the temps are over 45-50. (2) In the dead of Winter I smoke sitting next to my fireplace with a fire going and blow the smoke at the fireplace. This works perfectly. (3) I turned one of my four bedrooms into a Library / Cigar room. I installed an exhaust fan venting through the ceiling / then roof. Most exhaust fans move 80-90 cfm (cubic feet per minute), the one I installed moves 300cfm. It still isn't enough to remove all of the smell. I then used Yankee Candles to cover the smell.
> I would not smoke in your house if I were you. Some fellow Puffers have said that people tell them that they cannot smell it. They are either being nice, or have no sense of smell. Most people can tell if the house has been smoked in. Or at least they notice "some sort of" smell.


Yeah theyre will always be that lingering I bet.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

loki993 said:


> Its a pretty small house so one room maybe be though. I guess I could use the 3rd bedroom that will be the office/computer room. I guess I could turn it into more of a man room sort of.
> 
> I was kinda just wanting to do it in the living room, but thats a community room so if there were any smells then anyone would notice them. doing it in a different room I guess I may as well just go outside. There is a small room on the side of the garage that I bet I can turn into a nice little smoking room. so thats definitely an option and honestly will probably end up being what I do.


I missed this info about a small room on the side of the garage. Use that room! Tou can (1) Completely remodel for a smoking room making it exactly like you want. If you plan on living their 5 years or less, I wouldn't do this pricey option. (2) Put in a Bathroom Exhaust Fan either through the Ceiling / then Roof, or through the wall with a dryer vent to keep the critters out ($100 + your time to install). (3) Put a small fan in a window (if there is one) pulling the smoke out. Plus being a garage, people are more forgiving about smells. People keep Dogs, Litterpans, Garbage cans, etc. in their garage.


----------



## n2cigars (Apr 22, 2007)

When smoking indoors, light candles. It really helps. Do the usual things. Open a window. Have a fan that blows the smoke toward the window if possible. To get rid of residual smoke aroma in any room do this: Buy Irish Spring soap. (They usually come in boxes of three bars.) Remove a fresh bar of soap from it's packaging, and place it anywhere in the room you want to refresh. In 24 hours the aroma will be gone. This works well in cars too. After a couple of days, the odor-neutralizing effect of the soap is nil--but it's still good soap to wash with. JD.


----------



## CigarQeen (Aug 10, 2005)

We smoke in our house. The ONLY time we have issues are when there are three or more smoking, then you can smell it the next day on the drapes and such. OR if someone is smoking a really CHEAP cigar AND cigar ash trays are left full of the nasty butts...

EMPTY the ash trays. Use an IONIC air purifier. When decorating, consider the fact that cigar/any smoke sticks around on cloth draperies and furniture. Gt leather, and shutters. They look FABULOUS anyway.


----------



## CigarQeen (Aug 10, 2005)

YEP...I burn candles all night after enjoying a party here too...forgot about that. Good call!


----------

